# Anyone know much about togging from shore?



## Guest (Nov 19, 2017)

Thinking about driving over to IRI soon to try to catch some tautog. I've never fished for tog in my life, so I'm wondering if anyone has some advice for a newbie. 

- Seems like with all the rocks that hangups will be common. Is there anyway to lessen the chance of losing rigs?
- Is there anywhere I can buy small crabs for bait (asian/green/calico/white? which are best?), or do most people catch their own bait themselves? 
- Do tog like an incoming/outgoing tide, or do they bite anytime? 
- What is the lightest leader I can get away with using? How much weight is needed at IRI?


----------



## MrWiskers (Feb 25, 2006)

Not an expert by any means but I have had success the few times I tried. By success I mean I caught plenty of smaller fish but only 3 keepers. 
I use a 9? med/heavy surf rod spooled with 60# braid and a 6? 30# mono leader. A simple dropper loop for a #2-4 live bait hook and loop at the bottom for the lightest sinker you can get away with. The reason you want a light sinker is one they are cheaper two lighter weights snag a little less. If you are not getting hung up you are not going to catch any tog. 
Most any crab will work some better than others. The easiest to get are green crabs and sand fleas. Most bait shops will have both but you want them live. Sand fleas can be found in the surf pretty easy but it may be a little late for them now. Bait the hook with a single large or two smaller fleas. With the green crabs I break the top shell off like I was eating a blue crab, cut it in half then either use half or 1/4 for the hook. With the 9? rod I can pretty much drop straight down lessening the angle and snags. My best luck has been at slack tide very tight to the rocks. You can plan your trip so it is low tide when you get there and find some pockets with plenty of Barnacles. At high slack fish the pockets of barnacles you found and there should be fish there.
Now as a beginner the hardest part of tog will be knowing when to set the hook. Lots of tap...tap...tap...on the bite but you have too wait until the fish moves with the bait and you start too feel the weight of the fish. Set the hook hard and crank fast, they will dart in the rocks in a heartbeat. One trick I found was don?t pull hard if you are snagged or the fish takes you into the rocks. Instead give it slack and a lot of the time the fish will swim out or a fish will grab your snagged rig and get it unstuck for you. Plan on re doing your leader many times as the rocks will scar it up pretty good. Also bring twice as many hooks and sinkers as you will need. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## MrWiskers (Feb 25, 2006)

Sorry forgot sinker weight, as I said I am no expert but I use 1-2oz and sometimes even as light as 1/2 oz or very large split shot. Cheaper is better ?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I used to target them when the old bridge was around. I'll add what MrWhiskers already mentioned. If bait is an issue, you can go with shrimp or catch white leggers yourself. There should be plenty at CHSP pier. My recommendation is using what I have learned from the "expert" toggers I have met long ago. They use 100lb braid with the hook (don't remember the size. Just go to OldInlet and ask for the tog hooks.) on a dropper loop (approx a foot above the sinker) and 4ozs bank sinker on the bottom on a flat tide. So, you have a short window to get them. 

If you decide to hit the pier for the white leggers, go pick up some bunker or cobb mullet. Oh, cut a small piece on a small hook that you would normally target spot and see if there are red hake around. If so, PM me. LOL!! Serious!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I used to do quite a bid of togging at IRI. It can be quite frustrating for the novice learning the right technique. To start with if you're not getting hung up and losing rigs you're in the wrong spot. Tog love the rocky crevices and hold up it the pockets between them. For that reason I'd use a 3 oz coin sinker (see below) which it made for these conditions. Even using these you'll still get hung so to avoid losing the whole rig and possibly a tog I attach the sinker to the line using a heavy rubber band like the bands you'll find on asparagus when you buy fresh ones. The idea is to just loose your sinker and not the fish. So for my set up it's 40# braid with 8' of 40# leader. I use a Double Uni-Knot to attach the leader to the braid - no swivels please). Coming up the leader from the sinker about 12” and tie a 4” dropper loop (no snap swivels please) and add a 4/0 circle hook. That's it. Braid is necessary because there's ZERO stretch. This allows you to feel the slightest bite.

For me the prime factor is current. No need to cast very far. I normally cast up current about 90' out – close the bail and allow the current to sweep the bait toward the rocks. Once the sinker comes to rest on the bottom reel in the slack line. It's important to keep the rod in your hand with your index finger on the line. Tog bites come in two phases. At first you'll feel a little tick. This is when the tog picks up your bait and crushes it in those big rubbery lips. Don't set the hook yet. If you do you'll come up with an empty hook. Wait for the second strike. This is when the tog has the bait deeper in his mouth and is turning to get back in his hole in the rocks. Don't do a hard set, just raise your rod and start reeling. You need to keep pressure on him or he'll have you hung in the rocks. Just keep reeling till you have him to the surface.

For bait if I can't get green crabs I use fresh eating shrimp with the heads on. This time of year play it safe and bring shrimp any how. 

My rod is a custom made (Back Yard Rods) one piece 7' med to heavy action spinning rod. The tip is very sensitive and the rod has plenty of back bone to get the tog out of the rocks. My reel is a Shimano 4500 Baitrunner. These are my favorite saltwater spinning reels.

Well that what I know about tog fishing at IRI. Good luck and have fun.

View attachment 47433


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

casting 90' out sounds like a recipe for instant snag every time. I've never had much luck togging at IRI, in OC however I've done very well sometimes.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

kurazy kracka said:


> casting 90' out sounds like a recipe for instant snag every time. I've never had much luck togging at IRI, in OC however I've done very well sometimes.


That's why you cast up-current and let the bait swing back towards you. Of course you take up the slack as the bait is swinging. The idea is to have your sinker come to rest almost parallel to you and about 10' out in front of you. Same technique works at 4th Street bulkhead in OC. Like I said in my original post *"It can be quite frustrating for the novice learning the right technique"*..


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

That type of fishing is an art.....count me out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2017)

When does togging slow down? I might not be able to get over there until early December.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Catman,

When do you use those "river sinkers"? 
I got a mess of them and never found a use for them or for what conditions to use them.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CYT said:


> Catman,
> 
> When do you use those "river sinkers"?
> I got a mess of them and never found a use for them or for what conditions to use them.


They're made for fishing areas that have a rocky bottom. The only places I've used them are below the dam At Conowingo, the 4th Street bulk head in Ocean City and the IRI. Have a nice Thanksgiving Cali.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

catman said:


> They're made for fishing areas that have a rocky bottom. The only places I've used them are below the dam At Conowingo, the 4th Street bulk head in Ocean City and the IRI. Have a nice Thanksgiving Cali.
> View attachment 47745


Do the same Nick!


----------



## kevin crowley (Mar 8, 2011)

Just left there, 6 throw backs, biggest 14" all on sand fleas. Green crabs caught me oyster toads. I use 30# braid with a 4' 30# florocarbon leader. #2 short shank pre snelled hooks, #3 seems to get eaten around. On the bottom I connect old 3/4×1/2" nuts with a rubber band for weight. If you use stronger test line you could snap your rod or destroy your reel. Seen it. 3 guys fishing next to me caught 8 all together with 2 keepers. They were using calico crabs they caught at Henlopen pier on #3 hooks on a Carolina rig with 2 ozs. lead. They lost a lot of hardware. 
My advice, not an expert, bring lots of tackle, fish 1 rod and hold it, after 3rd tap your bait is gone! Tight lines and good luck!


----------



## kevin crowley (Mar 8, 2011)

Please add to post.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Kevin nice tog and thanks for the photo. It shows what I was talking about - the use of a rubber band. You're absolutely correct when you say "My advice, not an expert, bring lots of tackle, fish 1 rod and hold it, after 3rd tap your bait is gone!" Stay focused and set the hook on the 2nd tap. BTW old spark plugs also work and most garages will give you buckets of them. Get your rubber bands at Office Depot. You'll be buying a box of black, #107 and come 40 in a box for $10.00.
View attachment 47793


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Kevin wrote *"after 3rd tap your bait is gone!".* Yup, that third tap is Mr. Tog spitting out your hook and flea shell after he's sucked all the meat out of it.


----------



## RJD (Apr 15, 2015)

Good to see some tips here. Lost quite a bit of gear Veteran's Day weekend (IRI). See that 14 incher is still around. Seen no keepers during the VD weekend.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2017)

How long do they hang around IRI? At what water temperature do they start moving out deep?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

When the water temp drops to 50 degrees they begin moving to deeper water. At 45 degrees they're pretty much gone from IRI and the Ocean City inlet. It's just the reverse in the spring. Currently the water temp at IRI is 55 degrees and 54 degrees at the OC inlet so the tog will be around a little longer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2017)

Awesome, thank you.


----------

